# The Richest Man in Texas



## Etoshia (Jan 8, 2009)

_                     The Richest Man in Texas_


_ The day after Thanksgiving 2007, I left camp earlier than usual, about noon, to look for game. The ominous dark blue clouds in the Central Texas sky indicated an incoming cold front so I decided to take advantage of the phenomena associated with these weather changes that cause the wildlife to be more active._

_ I chose a spot to sit and wait where I had a good view of a thickly wooded canyon. The vantage point was not the only reason for stopping here. I had noticed a red-tailed hawk circling over the cliff about one hundred feet above a few buzzards. I wasn’t the only one out early to take advantage of the great hunting weather._

_ Raptors are my favorite creatures to watch. At times I try to imagine what it would feel like to be one. Oh, to soar high above all the other creatures in search of the next kill, the next meal or something to take back to the nest for a mate or brood of young._

_ I looked away from the majestic bird to scan the area with my binoculars. After a couple of minutes I heard that familiar shriek, “speeel,” that meant prey had been sighted by the hawk. By the time I looked up and located him his wings were already folded and the streamlined mass was racing toward terminal velocity, headed for a target at about a 30 to 40 degree angle.  Scarcely 15 feet above the ground the wings flared out to slow the decent, the legs and talons extended forward. Without even a full stop the raptor was climbing again._

_ After a few seconds the climb started to take an upward spiral not unlike an aircraft climbing above an airfield gaining adequate altitude to strike out in the direction of its destination_

_ During this brief slowing of the action I had the presence of mind to raise my field glasses and just as the bird came into focus I could see that the victim was either a large mouse or a small rat. Suddenly the neck of the rodent extended and its teeth latched on to the meaty part of the hawks’ leg just below the feathers. Instantly the talons opened and the leg extended straight out and the small mammal was flung to the side._

_ I took the binoculars away from my eyes and followed the plummeting hair balls’ decent as it appeared that it would fall near where I was sitting. From my right the feathered hunter appeared and grabbed the small animal barely 10 feet above the tree tops._

_ This time the victim was driven into the ground with the full force of the pursuer. To assure there would be on more escapes the honed beak of the bird pierced the grey skull and blood began to trickle from the puncture._

_ The hawk became airborne again and headed in a southerly direction. It didn’t take long to figure out why. The front had arrived and a cold north wind began to blow freezing rain. I too headed south and back to camp._


_  The day was scored as successful. Not a shot was fired but I had bagged another memory that will remain with me forever. These experiences are what make my time in the wilderness so valuable to me._

_ As a Christian I personally see no evidence nor find consolation in the concept of reincarnation. I do sometimes conjure up sublime fantasies of spending a day as a hawk or falcon. So I ask. Is it wrong for me, on occasion, to spend a few moments gliding above the country side experiencing the simplicity and independence of these predators?_

_ What greater compliment can I pay the creatures I love so dearly? _

_ I have a deep respect and admiration for most wild creatures. It is said that they possess neither soul nor intellect but they seem to live out their lives without complications or guilt, surviving from day to day relying only on their small brains and instincts. _

_ There is a certain purity to be observed in nature and the so called inferior forms of animal life, lessons to be learned. Reminders that we constantly clutter our lives with emotions and unnecessary worries that could very well be replaced with peaceful time to observe what is really going on around us. Time to have simple thoughts and appreciate the world we live in._

_ I always look forward to my next adventure away from the snare of responsibilities and labors that support my addiction to comforts. We should all find solace that although we are thrown into social and economic strife daily, we can simply remember to choose a simpler perception of ourselves. A picture of independence observed in other living creatures. And most of all, we need to take ours lives less seriously with assurances that God has given us the right to tranquility and happiness._

_ So another day another memory and another can of beans for dinner. Then the soft, hypnotic sound of the rain and sleet caused a great heaviness of my eyelids. Sleep came early. The last thought I can recall having that evening was, “Tonight I must be the richest man in Texas”._


----------



## Etoshia (Jan 9, 2009)

*Comments*

If you have time please make comments about my story.
Thanks.


----------



## Etoshia (Jan 12, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the comments. I can use a lot of help.


----------



## Robinjazz (Jan 15, 2009)

Great story. I felt as though I was at your side watching too.

I'm no expert at picking apart stories, but the with Christian thing, I'll have to agree with stanza-reel-- let it stay above the clouds where no one can view it. Stick with the story--it was a real treat. Even the God part could have been omitted. I'm sure you have plenty of time to give your opinion about certain matters. Stay with your story.

Good job!

Thanks for the read. 


Couple things though :

I have a deep respect and admiration for most wild creatures. It is said that they possess neither soul nor intellect but they seem 

"Neither soul nor intellect?"

Who is your source? Obviously, whoever made this statement is biting off more than he or she can chew? Tests prove every living being/creature has a spirit. And, intellect? That's easy. All I have to do is look at my dogs or cat to answer that one. They are probably smarter than I am.

"Reincarnation and Christians?"

I know tons of Christians (including me) who believe in reincarnation. Are you aware that the early Christians believed in reincarnation?


----------



## zonreplerfiff (Jan 17, 2009)

*<a href=http://www.viddler.com/groups/abilify7540>abilify used for</a>*

abilify and adderall  maracaibo panodi  accupril mg  accutane cream  2.2.1 faceonbody  aciphex phentermine actos yasmin  acomplia side effects  am dawn day i new practicing  actonel missed dose  acyclovir breast feeding  buy adalat  sodium content of advair  weight loss and aldactone doseage  advil and aleve  can you drink alcohol with allopurinol  vioxx viagra altace  amantadine bird flu


----------



## Red_Venus (Jan 29, 2009)

zonreplerfiff said:


> abilify and adderall maracaibo panodi accupril mg accutane cream 2.2.1 faceonbody aciphex phentermine actos yasmin acomplia side effects am dawn day i new practicing actonel missed dose acyclovir breast feeding buy adalat sodium content of advair weight loss and aldactone doseage advil and aleve can you drink alcohol with allopurinol vioxx viagra altace amantadine bird flu


 

What the hell is that supposed to mean????

Anyway...good read...I don't mind the reference to God myself. Your descriptions are quite intriguing and I like that simple point.

Nice work!

much love;

venus


----------



## OzzyShiraz (Jan 30, 2009)

Etoshia said:


> _ As a Christian I personally see no evidence nor find consolation in the concept of reincarnation. _



That is an interesting thing to say.

I think you have inspired me to Chapter 13 this thing I've had kickin' around....

You write very well, by the by.


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Feb 2, 2009)

This was the first thing I read on this site and found it interesting.


----------



## BoredMormon (Feb 2, 2009)

I enjoyed your description of the hunting scene. From there I would have skipped straight to the last paragraph, talking about being the richest man in Texas. Skip the morality lesson in between. Or at least disguise it better.

The phrase 'as a christian' has been mentioned before. Its fine to use if you intend on publishing to a christian audience. I would drop or rephrase it for mainstream publication though.

Thats me. BM out


----------

